# Spiffing up old interior doors



## TLE (Dec 16, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to post this.

To any of you folks that might do house restoration work -

Where can I find replacement strike plates for passage latches - preferably solid brass - that are 2 1/2 inches long? All I can seem to turn up is 2 1/4 and 2 3/4 inches. I've got a house full of old beat up ones. I need about 14 of them.

Thanks very much.

Tim


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

You might look through here: http://www.oldhousejournal.com/restoration_directory/rd_home.shtml


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's another source

http://www.vandykes.com/


----------

